# SOA Newsletter Article



## SlipperFan (Mar 21, 2007)

The latest issue of the Slipper Orchid Alliance newsletter (Spring 07) has an excellent article by Jason Fischer. It is a summary of Phrag breeding not including Phrag. besseae (or kovachii).

Jason, in the next issue, will you be summarizing the besseae hybrids? I hope so.

SOA web page: http://www2.slipperorchid.org/


----------

